# Ball Joint of the Hip Issues.



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you're going to have to wait until you heal. You'll have to try out different styles of saddles and see what's comfortable and then from there be able to determine the pad.

Posting and riding may cause problems but they might not. All depends on a million factors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not experiencing the same thing, but have had an ongoing pronblem in my neck and back that cause me constant pain, day in and day out, of varying degrees. and the nerve gets pinched so I get numbness in my left leg when riding. It's not screaming agony pain, but just a kind of incessant pain that wears a person down. I went riding yesterday and it made the whole pain flair up again. So, all this is to say, I know how scary it can feel if you start to thinking that "I'll have to give up riding". I might look into a gel seat myself. I have sheepskin on, but it's pretty worn out.

I hope you find relief soon, and of a permanent nature.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My suggestion is to invest in a Paso or other gaited horse. 

I've been having lots of health issues and my energy levels are always very low. Think of chronic fatigue times 10. Let me just say riding a Paso is so much easier than posting the trot! If this is going to be a problem that could re-occur I would definitely consider a Paso as an alternative to giving up riding. 

I would also ask the doctor about angles of sitting-(riding a round horse vs riding a narrow horse).


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Went for my consultation today and found out what the diagnosis of my problem is....

Femoral acetabular impingement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Video example of what I have 

I have mixed (pincer and cam) Femoroacetabular Impingement (FAI) or hip impingement syndrome. Which is: _ is a condition affecting the hip joint in young and middle-aged adults.[1] Impingement occurs when the ball shaped femoral head rubs abnormally[2] or does not have full range of motion in the acetabular socket.[3] Damage in the hip joint can occur to the articular cartilage or the labral cartilage (soft tissue bumper of the socket). Treatment options vary from conservative treatment to arthroscopic and open surgery._

I have to go to physical therapy and wait three months in order for my insurance to approve and cover some of the cost of surgery. The doctor flat out told me that the physical therapy isn't a solution to this problem and won't do a ****ed thing for me; but the insurance makes patients with this issue go through it anyways. Then they have to wait three months in order to schedule for the surgery. He informed me that do what I can and don't do what I can't. Simple enough. So as far as riding goes, that means if I can tolerate it then I am going to do it. He said that this problem has been progressing for at least ten years now, which is common in people suffering from FAI. So horseback riding did not cause this problem, thank goodness. I was dreading to find out that riding was the cause, but I am glad to find out it is not. I really liked this doctor and though he was the third bone doctor that I saw, I really liked him and could tell he knew what he was talking about. Not compared to the two other bone doctors I saw who didn't really know their bums from a hole in lee ground lol. I am sincerely upset that I have to wait three months to be treated. Doctor told me that he would do the surgery tomorrow if the insurance would allow him, but that's not how it works. I am just really nervous that the pain is going to flare up like it did when I realized that there was a problem. Then what am I going to do? Run to the ER again, have them pump me full of morphine that doesn't work and be out of work without pay again? Ayi yi yi. This medical system is starting to drive me insane. 

Thanks for the comments and the ideas of what I can do to help keep myself more comfortable during riding. I think since I am not feeling pain right now, I will take Dixie for a short ride and get off before I encounter pain. At the first feeling of pain or discomfort, I will deff get off to prevent flaring that pain. 

Thanks again my friends <3 The help and support is much appreciated.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would call the insurance and be sure to discuss the situation with them. Every insurance has different requirements. I'm not sure how he knows you "have" to get physical therapy first. Usually the doctor has to submit an insurance authorization form and go from there. 

I would just tell the insurance that the doctor does not feel physical therapy would be beneficial and recommends immediate surgery. Ask them what forms the doctor needs to fill out so you can get in sooner and explain that your pain levels are so bad morphine does not help. 

Definitely fight your insurance on this! It is worth a try. 

I've dealt with insurance issues before. You can win!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

The insurance company is actually coming in this month, so I am going to wait until I can talk face-to-face with the representative. I agree, the doctor stated right to my face that the physical therapy isn't going to do anything for me. It might loosen up the joint, but it's in no way a solution to the problem. Wiggling my leg around in its own socket isn't going to stop a bone spur from growing and isn't going to reshape my femoral bone. >_>


----------

